# Replacing downrigger wire



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

I need to replace the wire on 2 penn 625's. I have heard about some folks using mono and some folks using braid. Would like to hear suggestions for either and what pound test is recommended. Thanks for the info.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

200LB PowerPro braid on both of ours.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *brnbser (11/20/2007)*I've tried a little bit of everything when it comes to the downriggers.
> 
> I started with the unitroll HP'sand wire and normally use 10# balls, then went to mono because the wire has a tendancy to sing with any kind of current at all.
> 
> ...


http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic23077-11-1.aspx#bm23708


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the link Tuna Man. Guess I should try a search next time.:doh


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *AUBuilder (6/13/2008)*Thanks for the link Tuna Man. Guess I should try a search next time.:doh


Why?????:banghead:banghead:bangheadokeoke


----------

